# nano (ca>es)



## RIU

Hola, 

Com dirieu "nano" (de nen) en castellà?

Penso en "chico, muchacho, chaval" però em sona a més edat que no pas nano, que si no vaig errat vindría a ser un nen entre 5 i 10 anys. A partir d'aquí ja diría noi. 

Si m'haig de quedar amb una ho faría amb chico, però és que no m'agrada.

Gràcies.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo creo que chico es el que menos encaja. Un chico puede ser cualquier cosa de menos de 40 años. Ha venido un chico preguntando por ti (el chico tenía 25 años)

Para ese tramo de edad mejor lo más apropiado es niño (más pequeño sería nene) también chiquillo o chavalín.


----------



## Elessar

Depén de per a què vulgues utilitzar la paraula. Ens dones context? Tot depén d'això.

Per exemple, la paraula _nano_, a València i àrea metropolitana sobretot, s'aplica com a mot crossa en la parla entre jóvens i no tan jóvens. Seria l'equivalent a l'espanyol _tío_, és a dir, no necessàriament un xiquet/nen.

Si del que parles és d'una persona que està entre la infància i l'adolescència, en espanyol pots fer servir també *chicuelo, chiquillo* i *zagal *(també existeix en català 'sagal', jo ho he sentit dir a Castalla, al PV). L'ús d'aquests mots tant en castellà com en català depén molt de les regions.

Salut!


----------



## Pinairun

Un nen entre cinc i deu anys pot ser un _niño_, un _chiquillo_, un _crío_. _Chaval_ si té nou o deu anys, però no un nen més petit que li diríem _chavalín_ en tot cas.

_Chico_ es qualsevol que tingui la mateixa edat, o en avall, d'aquell que parla, encara siguin vuitanta anys.


----------



## RIU

Elessar, tens raó, cal matitzar-ho. 

Saps quan al petit de casa, els germans grans, li posen un sobrenom que arrossega tota la vida? Doncs això és el que cerco, com anomenen els germans grans al petit, pero més o menys equivalent a nano.


----------



## Antpax

RIU said:


> Elessar, tens raó, cal matitzar-ho.
> 
> Saps quan al petit de casa, els germans grans, li posen un sobrenom que arrossega tota la vida? Doncs això és el que cerco, com anomenen els germans grans al petit, pero més o menys equivalent a nano.


 
Hola Riu:

No savria dir-te si hi ha un equivalent en castellà. Crec que va més per les diferentes families. Un exemple clar sóc jo , que les meves germanes m´anomenen "el niño", encara que ja tinc uns anys . Em sembla que hi ha més nois en la meva situació que també son coneguts com "el niño", però també he sentit dir "el chiqui", o fins i tot "el enano". Així que no sé si ha només una paraula.

Espera a veure més opiniones.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Agró

En castellà diem "tato" al nen més petit de la mainada (el "tete", en català).

*tato**1**.*
 (Del lat. _tata_, padre).
* 1.     * m. afect. coloq. *Hermano pequeño, o niño en general*.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## RIU

Ah! Chiqui o Tato, m'agraden.

Gràcies.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo estoy calvo pero sigo siendo el "chiqui" para algunos de mi familia.


----------



## RIU

Je, je, y yo el caganius.


----------



## Elessar

RIU said:


> Elessar, tens raó, cal matitzar-ho.
> 
> Saps quan al petit de casa, els germans grans, li posen un sobrenom que arrossega tota la vida? Doncs això és el que cerco, com anomenen els germans grans al petit, pero més o menys equivalent a nano.




Per si encara et serveix, en castellà, no em sona gens estrany que un cosí o un germà li diga al germà menut simplement *enano*.


----------



## RIU

Mmmm, si Elessar, tanmateix és massa familiar, cerco un sobrenom que li pugui dir tothom.

Gràcies de totes formes.

Vaja, sembla que tenim un infiltrat! Benvingut Dunluce!


----------



## dunluce

Benvingut...bienvenido?? Welcome??


----------



## replicante7

Hola a tothom!

¿y qué tal "peque" o "el peque"?


----------



## RIU

Yes you're welcome, dunluce.

Hummmm, Peque... Vaya, yo ya había fichado a Chiqui... Me lo pensaré de nuevo. 

Gracias Replicante7.


----------



## crises

Agró said:


> En castellà diem "tato" al nen més petit de la mainada (el "tete", en català).
> 
> *tato**1**.*
> (Del lat. _tata_, padre).
> * 1.     * m. afect. coloq. *Hermano pequeño, o niño en general*.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



_tete _també es fa servir en castellà. En català, crec que només l'he sentit en valencià, ni tan sols en nord-occidental. En tortosí és molt comú el castellanisme _mano _(de _hermano_). I el tato... sobretot es fa servir a l'Aragó i la Navarra castellanoparlant, no?

D'altra banda, com diu Elessar, nano tant a València com a Barcelona capital es fa servir per igual que el castellà _tío_, a més a més de referir-se a la canalla.

En català nord-occidental i valencià és més habitual _xiquet_.

En castellà, potser em quedaría amb _nene_, com diu Ibermanolo.


----------



## Agró

crises said:


> _tete _també es fa servir en castellà. En català, crec que només l'he sentit en valencià, ni tan sols en nord-occidental. En tortosí és molt comú el castellanisme _mano _(de _hermano_). I el tato... sobretot es fa servir a l'Aragó i la Navarra castellanoparlant, no?
> 
> D'altra banda, com diu Elessar, nano tant a València com a Barcelona capital es fa servir per igual que el castellà _tío_, a més a més de referir-se a la canalla.
> 
> En català nord-occidental i valencià és més habitual _xiquet_.
> 
> En castellà, potser em quedaría amb _nene_, com diu Ibermanolo.



Mai no he sentit "tete" en castellà.
En català, en canvi, sí l'he sentit entre els meus cosins de Barcelona i Girona.
Pel que fa a "tato" és cert que només l'he sentit en aquesta zona on visc i no podria dir que s'utilitza en Castella, per exemple.


----------

